# Lightweight experts.. I need help..



## mickeyc (Mar 28, 2019)

I picked up a pair of ratty lightweights last night, trying to find out what I have.  Photos attached.  Serial numbers (best I can read them) are J08911 and J12470.  One Schwinn site says they are 1953.  As you can see in the photos, both have black out stuff on them, brake arms, evidence of black paint on chain ring and handle bars.  Also confused by the fact that both are skip link chained.  No idea about the wood grips.  Both have their Schwinn badges on the front.  Don't really want to get too far into these as they are not my interest but had a chance to get them so.....
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 28, 2019)

You need pictures of the complete bikes from the chain ring side not close ups of parts of the bike.  Then we might know what they are.  Roger


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2019)

Not 1953, 53 serial number would be on the left rear dropout, not under the bottom bearing.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2019)

This seems to come up often.  After the war, Schwinn reused a bunch of the serial numbers they had previously used on bikes during the prewar and the war years.  I’ve read that the original serial number records were lost in a fire. This leads to a constant flow of confusion, since bikes from the 50s have serial numbers that were already in service on bike built decades before.  Since there are no official records people will argue about it, but a general guide for these years can be found here:  https://www.bicyclechronicles.com/serials. Put together by @Djshakes. I and J serials were likely 1942-43 going by the guide and the fact that the bikes have black out parts mixed in. 

Also the New Departure = Brake big arm brake lever was used during the early 40s and the war years. Here’s some info. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-departure-model-d-dating.53454/

Send more pics and cabers will continue to figure it out with you.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 28, 2019)

Here's the full view of both.  Pretty sure the front wheel on the one with the fender is a replacement.  Looks a bit different than the others.  All the wheels are painted with pin stripes.  Whoever made the wood grips did a good job as they fit perfectly.  Not going to try to move them at all, they've been there a long time.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2019)

To me it looks like war era New Worlds
21" frames


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 28, 2019)

Why was the sprocket and chain offered in 2 options, 1/2" and 1" pitch?


----------



## sam (Mar 28, 2019)

Both bikes are should be pre war about 1940 or 42 just before Schwinn stopped bike production for the war. They are not considered highly collectable. They would be great bikes to clean up and ride. Both also have an old tire size that is not made 26X1.35 I think.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2019)

sam said:


> They would be great bikes to clean up and ride. Both also have an old tire size that is not made 26X1.35 I think.




I ride mine almost every day.  

Tire size can be 26 x 1-3/8.  Kenda has tires and tubes for the S6 rims.  Inside the rim you should see this hand stamp if it's still there.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> Why was the sprocket and chain offered in 2 options, 1/2" and 1" pitch?




Both chain styles overlapped for a long time.  Why not make parts for either?  If you had other bikes of one chain kind, you could swap parts.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Since there are no signs of chain guard brackets or built in kickstands I'd say those J serial numbers were in *between* 41 and 46. Note the EF bottom bracket shell that became common on the post war frames. Definitely war time bikes IMO.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 29, 2019)

As indicated in my first post, these are not my interest, it was a spur of the moment decision to buy.  I'm going to put both in the for sale section for what I paid for them, $100 each.  If that doesn't garner any interest I will part them out.
Thanks for the responses here, I appreciate all.


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 15, 2019)

so they are for sale?


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 15, 2019)

Listed them in the for sale section, sold right away.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 16, 2019)

In 1943 the kickstand cyclinder started to be welded to the frame.


----------

